# Priceangels Tip



## DSdonkey77 (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I just ordered a  Ackard 2i for my friend about two weeks ago for my friend and it arrived yesterday. Before we ordered we were debating on whether to get the more expensive one that was listed as 3ds and 1.4.1 compatible (the new one), or an old one which was less money (They also have a clone for about 10 bucks but I don't recommened it). We decided to get the cheaper old one. Much to our delight, they shipped us the new (3ds) one anyway. It was only 12.94 after the PA5OFF 5 % pff coupon. Also, we ordered a class 2 4gb micro sd for less than 8 bucks, and they shipped us a class 4! Kudos to priceangles. After the new ak2i, a class 4 4gb micro sd, and a usb reader, the total was under 20 bucks and it came in under 2 weeks with tracking to Canada! Just wanted to let you guys know.

BTW, I am no part of priceangels, I just think they deserved to be mentioned  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(My tip is, is you are buying an ak2i from priceangels, buy the cheaper one!)


----------

